# Optical Forums > Optical and Ophthalmic Equipment >  Need reclaim tank

## odvickery128

Looking for a reclaim tank that can hold at least 30 gallons ASAP
email odvickery128@gmail.com

----------


## Don Gilman

> Looking for a reclaim tank that can hold at least 30 gallons ASAP
> email odvickery128@gmail.com


Might end up a Rube Goldberg. 35 or 55 gallon drum with a heating element underneath and drill a hole for a spout?

----------

